# Coming to NZ



## Lollylovesmeat (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, could someone tell me if $800 per week is enough to live on for a family of four? My hubby has got a job in Auckland (not quite sure exact location yet) and has been told this will be his starting wage, and will go up once he has proved his worth..... Also can anyone recommend some nice safe suburbs for a family with a 4 + 6 year old, half hour or so north of Auckland? Many thanks.

Lolly


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lollylovesmeat said:


> Hi, could someone tell me if $800 per week is enough to live on for a family of four? My hubby has got a job in Auckland (not quite sure exact location yet) and has been told this will be his starting wage, and will go up once he has proved his worth..... Also can anyone recommend some nice safe suburbs for a family with a 4 + 6 year old, half hour or so north of Auckland? Many thanks. Lolly


Any idea if this is a net weekly salary or a gross weekly salary ?
Salaries are usually paid fortnightly, so in this case $1600 a fortnight, but if it's gross you'll have to deduct income tax and ACC.
What about expenses coming out of the salary.......rent, travel, food, schooling/kindergarden costs etc ?

Convert it back to pound notes - so around £400. Could you survive on this back in the UK ?


----------

